# These Sisters Make Cigars That Pay Homage To Afro-cuban Women



## weaveadiva (May 13, 2019)

.
.

Twin sisters Yvette and Yvonne started their own brand of cigars, called Tres Lindas Cubanas, which is shipped nationwide. The three cigar blends pay homage to Cuban women. 

They started the company with only a $500 investment and ship nationwide.

Full article:
https://www.businessinsider.com/twin-sisters-started-cigar-company-with-only-500-investment-2019-4

Website: http://www.treslindascubanascigars.com/


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2019)

Initial investment in 2014: $500 dollars

_"We were immediately turning a profit because we invested ver little. It's also a testimony to the black consumer.More than 80% of our consumers are African American. Buying Black has helped out tremendously."


"The most famous cigars in the world are being rolled by black women."_


----------



## Chicoro (May 14, 2019)

They have that glow of happiness and confidence that so often comes with financial success. Good for them!


----------

